# Loading honey onto your truck. Anybody use a moto-dolly?



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

The ones I remember we're called Ezy-Loader and they were sold by (possibly manufactured by?) AH Meyers in Winfred, SD. They were pretty popular for quite a few years but I haven't seen them any around in quite some time.


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks, Ill check 'em out.


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

BeeMaid in Winnipeg had one in their Bee Supplies store a summer or two ago. That one was a three wheeler set up and ran for $2000 (I think).


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

http://www.herbee.com/page7.htm


----------



## Rob Renneker (Aug 7, 2006)

I used to run Meyers ezy-loaders quite a bit years ago. We used to haul one to the yard when pulling honey and pull out ramps to run stacks up onto the flatbed. They did the job well, just be careful when ramps get slick because things can get interesting real fast.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I have never seen one of those in use but I always pictured them being a bit of an adventure to operate.


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks Ian, thats on the right track for sure. As I remember the model we used didn't have the third wheel.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I have never used one, but know many dont have a hydrolic tail gate and use one of these machines. Works good.
I would think a third wheel is important as the ones that I have seen are heavy. The third wheel holds the balance of the weight so that your not having to lift the weight of the supers, and trolley engine


----------



## beebreeder (Nov 24, 2009)

I guess you are talking something like this, not made in the US however https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmzLD7RbsKM


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

Yeah Beebreeder, thats basically it. With a 3hp gas engine, and without the telescoping feature. Its pretty tough to beat for the price, and cost to operate. The guy I used to work for in Manitoba still uses one and takes off around 300 drums of honey per year with it!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

who did you use to work for?


----------



## JustHoney (Feb 18, 2015)

Phil Veldhuis?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTkEw3MsC9U

3:40 into the clip shows the motodolly in action.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Rob Renneker said:


> I used to run Meyers ezy-loaders quite a bit years ago. .


I have one sitting in the back yard, used it for a while, I had two problems with it. The biggest problem was the handles are at a height designed for a short person, so I was always bent over all day, ended up easier on my back to just carry them. The other was the gearing on the beast for reverse was designed for a race horse, It came back so fast I was always running backwards trying not to be run over.  both problems could be fixed but I never got around to it. now where is the icon for a round to it.


----------



## James Kellie (Oct 30, 2010)

Ran the ezy loader for years. We loaded honey supers with it when pulling honey, Had 2 we used for loading bees in Mississpi on to semis to head back to Kansas and South Dakota. It also had a barrel attachment that we could load barrels of honey up the ramp in to semi vans. A H Meyers made them. They no longer do but still have a few parts for them yet.


----------

